# Star Trek: Resurgence - Release auf April 2023 verschoben



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Oktober 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek: Resurgence - Release auf April 2023 verschoben*

					Das neue Adventure-Spiel Star Trek: Resurgence von ehemaligen Telltale-Entwicklern wird auf April nächsten Jahres verschoben. Das gab das Studio Dramatic Labs via Twitter bekannt.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Resurgence - Release auf April 2023 verschoben*


----------

